# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Driften aufm Wasser

## Surfer.surf

Hallo , ich wollte mal fragen warum ich auf dem Wasser ins driften komme . ich habe ein slalomboard mit wavefinne und bei hherer geschwindigkeit bricht bei mir das heck aus . Woran kann das liegen ? Mfg

----------


## tigger1983

Fhlt sich es so an als ob die Finne abgebrochen ist? Wenn ja  nennt man das spinout. Du gibst zu viel druck auf die finne. Also bei schnellerer fahrt drckst du das heck von dir weg. Versuch den druck mehr von oben auszufhren als von der Seite. 

mfg

----------


## Klitze

Spinouts knnen einige Ursache haben, Haltung, Finnenschden, oder das Material: 

Was fr eine Segelgre und Finnenlnge benutzt Du denn? Es kann auch einfach sein, dass die Kombination nicht zueinander passt.  
Hast Du die Spinouts nur auf Amwindkurs oder auch auf Halb- und Raumwind? 
Versuche es mal mit der Suche im Forum nach 'spinout', da msste sich einiges finden.
Gru

----------


## tmodell

hi

#also meist ist es einfahrtechnik problem das ich anfangs auch hatte!
Trick: Versuch dich weiter nach vorne zu lehnen und den krper in fahrtrichtung zu ffnen, das hilft dir dabei dein gewicht weiter vore zu haben!!

----------


## felix231

versuchs mal mit ner greren finne, das drfte dann nciht so leicht passierren;-)

----------


## Soulsurfer1990

Also meiner Meinung nach bringt eine groe Finne nichts, weil die das board bei viel Wind dann nur zum aufkentern bringt... und diese wiederum hufig zu Spinouts fhren... aber wieso fhrst du ein Slalomboard mit einer Wavefinne ??? 

mfg Soulsurfer1990

----------


## Jan G-901

So Leute, erklrt ihm doch erstmal wie ein Spinout zustande kommt. Also, ein Spinout entsteht so: Durch den Segeldruck wird eine so genannte Abdrift erzeugt. Damit diese Abdrift in Vortrieb umgewandelt wird, haben Surfbretter Finnen und bei den groen Boards ein Schwert. Es gibt aber trotzdem noch immer eine leichte Abdrift. Dadurch entsteht auf der Leeseite der Finne eine enorme Reibung, die das Wasser zum Sieden bringt, und damit die Sauerstoffteilchen aus dem Wasser lst. Diese bilden dann eine Luftblase an der Finne die immer grer wird und irgendwann zum Strmungsabriss fhrt. Die Finne verliert ihre Fhrung.
Was kann ich dagegen tun?
Du kannst z.B. deinen Mastfu etwas weiter nach vorne verschieben.
Oder deine Fuschlaufen etwas nach vorne montieren.
Oder deine Finne etwas weiter nach hinten schrauben.
Wenn du aber nichts verstellen willst, kannst du deine Gabel etwas nach unten verschreiben. 

Die Vorzeichen eines Spinouts sind, wenn du das Gefhl hast, nur druck auf dem hinteren Fu zu haben. Die Fubelastung sollte immer gleichmig sein.
Versuch es mal und viel Spa.
Jan G-901

----------


## Finnenkratzer

Hallo,

[QUOT]...eine enorme Reibung, die das Wasser zum Sieden bringt,...[/QUOT]
Ist das wirklich so? Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen dass eine solche Reibungswrme entsteht dass das Wasser zum kochen gebracht wird - und das innerhalb von Sekundenbruchteilen. Das halte ich fr unmglich. Ich glaube vielmehr dass es dadurch kommt, dass vom Heck her oder der Seite Luft angesaugt wird. Evt. auch ein Kavitationseffekt ?

Gibts dazu wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen?

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Finnenkratzer,
es gibt dazu Studien, die in den Mitte 90gern in der Surf verffentlicht wurden. Da wurden Finnen in einem Stmungskanal, mit Sensoren, den gleichen Belastungen wie beim Surfen ausgesetzt. Natrlich gibt es auch andere Einflsse die einen Spinout hervorrufen knnen. Bei einer Landung nach einem Sprung, in der sehr viel Druck auf das Heck gegeben wird, kommt beim Eintauchen, auch sehr viel Luft an die Finne. Der Effekt ist der Gleiche. Auch kann ich durch extremen Fuschub auf das Heck, die Kantenabstmluft des Hecks an die Finne saugen. Aber der normale Spinout kommt wie oben beschrieben.
Gru, Jan.

----------


## Finnenkratzer

Hallo Jan,

ja ich hab mich mal informiert. Du hast recht - Es kocht tatschlich. Das ist auf den Kavitationseffekt zurckzufhren. Es entsteht auf der "Leeseite" der Finne (=Luvseite des Segels) ein starker Unterdruck wodurch das Wasser schon bei 20 kochen kann. hnliche Phnomene gibts auch bei Schiffsschrauben, die pltzlich stark beschleunigt werden. Hier steht was drber, wen es interessiert http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kavitation 

Groose,

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Finnenkratzer,
ich finde es toll, dass du dich noch weiter schlau gemacht hast. Respekt. Das findet man kaum, die Meisten geben sich mit irgendwelchen Antworten zufrieden ohne den Hintergrund zu erfragen. Je mehr man sich mit seinem Sport befasst (auch die Theorie), desto besser versteht man Zusammenhnge und kann, wie beim Surfen, Trix, Sprnge oder seine Fahrtechnik viel schneller verbessern.
Viel Spa, Jan.

----------

